# New Ideas for Halloween this year?



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

The past 2 Halloweens I ended up wearing a girl's costume, and it was actually a ton of fun for the 2 times I did it. I was interested in doing it again, but don't know what to go as. I already went kinda turbo-slutty with the Playboy bunny costume, so clearly I have no shame, lol. Any ideas on what might be a fun/challenging costume this year?


----------



## SpoopyPants (Jun 24, 2014)

My grandmother did a half man half woman outfit years ago. One side was a mustached man in a suit and the other half was a lady with a dress. It was super funny and she said everyone loved it at work. Idk if that's something that interests you but it's an idea  There was also a guy at my work who dressed as tinkerbell. He had a wand, wig, glitter, etc.


----------



## galenjake (Jun 28, 2012)

I would be interested in how someone managed half and half...lol. Tinkerbell is an amusing choice too, thanks!


----------



## Lady Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

Last year my boyfriend was Dorothy and I was the wicked witch? I found sequined pants at good will and cut them to put over his shoes, and put battery operated X-mas lights around the bottom. Everyone loved it. Just throwing the idea out there, if you had a few people in on it they could all be characters (my Corgi was my flying monkey) They were last minute costumes but they were fun!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I did half man/half woman one year. Cut off half my hair to do it too! There is a bit of sewing to get the costume put together and accessories help too. If you have short hair, you can put in extensions or get a wig and cut half the hair short. It is a fun costume.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool! Thats a great idea and awesome picture you have there


----------



## Alex Davis (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, 

I would recommended to check out my blog post once. to get new ideas for this halloween : http://www.happyhalloweenideas.com/2014/08/diy-halloween-costumes.html


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a very clever costume! And with American Horror Story - Freak Show coming this fall, very timely!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure if it's challenging and definitely not original but I always opt for the guy as a cheerleader costume and it's usually the rage at whatever party/event I wear it to. The pic below is from two years ago when I was about six pant sizes bigger. I had that uniform custom made then had it butchered by a tailor. (See my profile for other cheerleader pics) I've already been asked by a mud run company to wear last year's uniform (Tigers) to their event earlier this year and they're already twisting my arm to wear it again in October. One thing I do to make it original is to come up with a creative team name or catchy acronym or local junior college without any sports team. My fictional cheerleading squad is called the Beerkats and I have an original chant song to go with it. (Never had enough beer in me to perform it for anyone)
Here are a few of my team name ideas: Eunuchs, Poodles, OMG, Beerkats, ROFLMAO.


----------

